# University Project, Your Tattoos and their meaning, please help!



## angi (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey, I’ve been asked to do a piece of university coursework for my social remembering module on commemorative practises. Commemorative practises are basically things that we do which project a version of the past into the future, for example, birthday parties, monuments, funerals, religious services etc. For my commemorative practise I’ve chosen to look at tattoos. 

So basically I want to look at tattoos that people have, the meaning and reasons behind them i.e. why people feel that they had them done and the meaning that they still hold for them, and I need your help. 

I’m interested in any tattoos that you have that meaning, or reasons behind them, or significance to you. I’m also interested in changes of mind (i.e. cover ups) and the way that you feel you changed in order to want to project a different version or idea about yourself on your body (for example, you got a tattoo as a teenager, and had it covered up as you feel that it no longer said anything about you, and all it did was reminded you of the difficult times you went through). 

Let me start with my tattoo, it’s of two flowers on my back. I thought about having a tattoo for two years, and finally got it done after a period of great emotional stress where I broke up with my long term boyfriend and was going through a really stressful time. I got it as I felt that I had experienced a great amount of emotional pain, but had not experienced any physical pain to go with it, which left the whole time period open for me. The tattoo helped to give me closure on the emotional strain I had experienced (I feel that its size is proportional and represents the amount of my emotional upset.) I also got it to remind myself that we come through these things, and that even though every day can be a struggle, it does eventually end, and new things begin. To me it shows the support of the people that I had around me (it was designed by a close friend who helped me through the time). The design itself I chose and helped create because I wanted to help project the idea that tattoos aren’t horrible, ugly things that criminals and prisoners had (i.e. from the early ideas of psychologists and philosophers) and that tattoos can often be feminine and pretty, and can suit anyone.

I would love for other people to share their tattoos, the reasons they got them, the meaning behind them, your day to day understanding and appreciation of them, and what you feel they say about you (then and now!), be it open, personal, religious etc. It would also greatly help my final year coursework!


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 24, 2007)

I've never really bothered to get in-depth with explaining my tattoos to _anyone_. Well except to my friend/tattoo artist who always manages to create my wisions perfectly. Trying to explain myself is pretty much my least favorite thing in life. So I will give you as in-depth of a look as I can muster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.






My second tattoo, you will see the first in the next picture. I got this tattoo when I was 20. I had just had my heart ripped out for the first time and was trying to make a statement to myself about who I knew I was deep down. It is a sacred heart in the sense that it has the flames coming out of the top and all but to me that's not what it is. It's a representation of my heart. I chose the anatomical heart because of it's goriness. The heart is dripping blood because I've felt that my heart has been wounded from a very young age due to very tough situations I had been through. The flames represent the fire and passion inside of me, despite any of my pain, inury, hurt etc. The black/purple roses are feminine yet dark, representing both beauty and pain. The banner reads "TRUE 4 ALL TIME" because that is what I am as is my heart. You may be familiar with a traditional Sailor Jerry tattoo with a dagger that reads "True Until Death," my banner was inspired by that. Instead of until death though I said f that, I'm true four all time. This tattoo took slightly over four hors, one sitting. The right side of the ribs was a real biatch. This is the tattoo that means the most to me. Many people that know me, don't even know it's there. This one is truly for me and says the most about who I am.





First and third tattoos on inside of left arm. On the inner wrist it says "Love" this was my first tattoo. I got this tattoo when I was 20 and had wanted it for ages. Love to me is the greatest gift life has to offer. Love for my friends, family, kittens, MAC, donuts hah you name it. To me, love is just IT.

The dagger (I call it my steak knife because I'm really petite so in person it's rather small) is somewhat of a staple in the traditional tattoo world. Not sure you can really make out the detail in this picture but, the handle of my dagger is made to look like carved wood, representing a crucifix. It has two strands of roseary like beads with croses hanging from them. It is cutting through my skin. This to me represents when I basically gave up on God and stopped feeling what I used to think was his prescense in my life.





Number four, under my left elbow. This one holds the least meaning, was just an idea that I liked and thought would look good. It's basically showing that I have the key to my own heart. It's brighter and more feminine than some of my other work. It does show where I had grown in life.





Number five, inside of right wrist. A needle and a spool of thread. No, I don't love to sew, I don't even know how (although I'd like to learn!) Without getting too in-depth or personal, it represents sewing up old wounds.

This is all I have for now, I will be getting full sleeves, both of my sides and my lower stomach done eventually. I have big plans and as soon as I can affor to I will get more work.

I love my tattoos more than I can ever begin to tell anyone. To me they represent who I am, why I am this person and how far I have come. Each tattoo tells a story about me and reminds of lessons I've learned. I have earned each one of these pieces of art on my body.

I have received plenty of negative feedback for my tattoos, but plenty more positive feedback. I've been told things like "You are such a beautiful girl, why did you ruin it?" from strangers and family alike. I get the typical "What are they going to look like when you're old?" My answer to that one is always that I might drop dead tomorrow so I really don't care.
More often than not, I have people walk up to me and ask to see my arms and then exclaim "Wow I love them, they are so bright and pretty!" The most unexpected yet biggest supporters are often old men 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . My favorite was when I was walking through a Wal-Mart in the middle-of-nowhere Nebraska and this old man is walkign towards me staring at me and when he gets close enough smiles and says "Nice tattoos" with a nod of approval.
I lived in Alabama for a while and people there were not too keen on my look. People were actually insaely rude to me on a daily basis. I know who I am and am proud of that person. Some person judging me really doesn't mean much.

I hope I could provide a little bit of info for your asignment. I look forward to reading about other people's tattoos!


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 24, 2007)

omg! i know this feeling, i moved to north florida with my husband and we are the 'freaks' of the town...i hate those 'toothless hiks', but love living in the woods...
 I have several pieces my-self and i'm a blck7 grey collector and always in 'progress' . i have a tattoo on my lower back,that was my first tattoo in germany -it's awful ,but i refuse to cover it up because it's part of who i am, every tattoo you add is like adding a piece of history or better said a chapter of your lifestory...
I was once tempted to get one removed from my calf( ashamed to admit,but it's hard to dress for work- i can't wear skirts unless it's winter and always long sleeves,....), but my good firend who did it, was brutally murdered in Tampa -so now i'm one of the few people who have this collector piece and the momories of getting it done an just him.
Then i started this big piece on my thigh and suddenly my grandmother passed, then many were birthday gifts (our friends are shopowners in Tampa & germany + we go to a lot of conventions) so more than meaning of the artpiece it's more a memory thing-i'll always know what was going on when i look at something.Most of my tattoos are classic paintings and statues /archeology type stuff


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm so in on this:

Okay the tattoo I have with the most meaning is my whale on my ribcage (picture to follow) and I got it in memory of my father. He died in 1998 of cancer. There's a lot of meaning behind it and I know it's just perfect. As far back as I can remember my family has travelled, and whenever we went anywhere near the ocean (which was often, my dad loved it and so do I) we'd go whale watching. They're some of the best memories of my dad I have. So when I started thinking of tattoos that was definitely one of the ideas I had. So I looked into some meanings behind it and found that the native americans thought that the orca/killer whale symbolized family and togetherness. That there pretty much sealed the deal. So I decided to take a photo that my father had taken and sketch out the whale breaching and then got the tattoo.

Either enjoy or excuse the side boob.





The last tattoo I got was more for fun and following my water theme (that will eventually cover most of my body). I got a conch. It's more or less to remind me that everyone and everything I love will always be with me if I just take the time to think about it (or listen to myself). 





The first tattoo I ever got was a shamrock on my hip. And well it doesn't take a genius to figure that one out. It's simple and keep the luck of the Irish in me. I plan on getting a Scottish lion sometime soon  to give both my halves an equal representation. I don't have a picture of this one.

So that's the meaning.

I've never really had any regrets about any of my tattoos because they make me me, but who knows maybe I'll change my mind in a few years. But I know it's hard for my mother to cope with me having tattoos she really dislikes it. The rest of my family doesn't know. I find that there's a big stereotype that people associate with tattoos and that I don't really fit it. Most people don't realise I have any tattoos. I know I've held off on pieces that can't be covered up because I still don't have a career and am only going to heading into it some fields in a few years.


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 24, 2007)

No pics for me to post right now but I have a butterfly and 2 Chinese symbols on my back. The butterfly represents a constant state of change & one's evolution in general. The symbols stand for patience and inner strength. These are ever-present ideals for me to uphold and continue to work at.


----------



## tinagrzela (Apr 24, 2007)

So cool you guys!!!!

I have 2 tattoos. The first one is a red rose, and I got it 12 years ago, when I was 18 (yikes!). It was my first year far away from my parents, and I wanted to get a tattoo so bad, and I got a red rose, because it reminded me of my mother. And I figured since it was her favorite flower, she wouldn't kill me if she found out. Actually she found out a year later, and thought it was really cool!! 

My second one is a dragon. The reason, I love everything mideavil like dragons, swords, and all the good stuff. I've read so many books of that type, so I thought a dragon would be fitting. It's really big and it covers half my back. Nobody knows it there except my husband and few friends, since I'm a College teacher and that kind of stuff is well, not very liked by the straight ass bosses!! Here is a picture:






hope you guys like it!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't have pics to upload, but here are mine.

A fairy wing on each ankle. I dance. I want to be light on my feet always and be graceful.

My first tattoo was done in two parts. One is part (the small part, in the middle of my back) was done because I was abroad and wanted something permanent to remember. They're a few blue stars on my spine essentially. Then I had the tattoo reworked, because I had a better idea of putting blue shooting stars curving around my hip and onto my stomach. I always like stars and night, and I thought it would nice to have some shooting stars to look at and wish up even if they're not in the sky. I also like getting stars, because I was a physics major and did do a little bit of work relevant to astronomy/stars. I also have always done a combination of blue (my favorite color) and stars with my screen names online. I also went to a Seven Sisters college, which is a constellation that shows up in blue. I favored mythology as kid, too.

This is after the fact, so it didn't factor into my decision. The Seven Sisters constellation is within the Taurus constellation, which is my astrological sign.  I kind of like that they're also the hottest stars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My first tattoo is about 2 years old, and I do not regret it. It's really pretty.

My fairy wings- I don't regret them quite, but I wish I would've thought about how I can't really get away with a skirt or anything showing the ankles at work. I do like how they look, though.

All the pieces, except the spine piece which was reworked into the main back/hip piece, are custom work designed by a friend of mine. The wings are actually her exact design.


----------



## triccc (Apr 25, 2007)

I have many tattoos, but only 2 really have a meaning behind them.

One of the two is very recent. No picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just got the outline and shading on friday and didn't take a picture after it was done. Now it is peeling and won't look as good until after the peeling stage is done. (but if you reeeaallllyy want one, I'll take a picture for you)

But it is a human heart with an angry snake wrapped around it.
I represent the snake. I am a tough girl. And I will protect and fight for everything close to my heart. Simple enough. I love it.

The next one was for my boyfriend.





Zombie hands saying Love you to death. Is that not comical or what? We both are into horror movies, especially zombie movies. And I will always love him. 

Many of my other tattoos just represent things I like.

I loooove death, funerals, memnto mori, etc etc.. I am completely fascinated by all aspects of death. I even bought an embalming school book they use in colleges just to read leisurely.
So I have this casket with dead roses on the inside of one of my arms.




sorry, shitty picturreee.

I also have tattoos of many other things I like.
Like a pirate ship & an anchor
An Ambulance. (love ambulances and hearses)
a picture from an edward gorey book.
and other random things stars, skulls, rocket, birds, guns.


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *triccc* 

 
_



_

 
I love this. that's awesome.

This topic is great I like seeing all the stories and seeing the different tattoos everyone has.


----------



## triccc (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks knoxydoll! where is YOUR ink?


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *triccc* 

 
_thanks knoxydoll! where is YOUR ink?_

 
4th post. I have a side piece (currently working on my other one) and as one on my thigh. And one on my hip.


----------



## triccc (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh! I must be blind!

The coloring on the conch is so nice! Very unique idea.


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 25, 2007)

Tricc, your work is amazing! I love the zombie arms one, my boyfriend also thought it was very cool. The upper back part of my left arm is going to have a casket, skull and some other stuff so I love your casket as well. We're obviously into the same type of tattoo art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## triccc (Apr 25, 2007)

bernadette don't even get me started on how much i looove all of yours!

I think your heart is my favorite though. how long ago did you get it? the color looks freaking amazing!  but color always look great on us pale girls.
my other favorite is the needle and thread. cutesy wutesy.


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *triccc* 

 
_bernadette don't even get me started on how much i looove all of yours!

I think your heart is my favorite though. how long ago did you get it? the color looks freaking amazing!  but color always look great on us pale girls.
my other favorite is the needle and thread. cutesy wutesy._

 
Thanks you! The picture of my stomach is pretty old but I've had it for almost three years and the color is still really bright. The artist I go to is known for his color work and the fact that I'm ultra pale and smother msyelf in sunscreen every day helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 25, 2007)

Bernadette -- I totally agree with the sunscreen comment. It saves every colour from fading and your blacks from turning green. Although I do kind of like the old black tattoo colour


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:

  Most people don't realise I have any tattoos. I know I've held off on pieces that can't be covered up because I still don't have a career and am only going to heading into it some fields in a few years.  
 
I don't fit the stereotype, either. Then again, my piercings are shocking to people, too. ITA about the covering aspect, but the only tattoo I could think of that I want that wouldn't be easily covered is a chest piece.

The reactions I get (forget to list those) are about the tattoo on my stomach/hip. People are very concerned what's going to happen to it *when* (their words, not mine) I get pregnant and have kids.

Since I don't plan on ever giving birth or having kids, I'm not worried. That comment is more shocking than the tattoo itself.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll add pictures when I get home from work, but I'll describe them for now.
  My first tattoo I got at age 18 (it was a b-day present from my mom) in 1998.  Its the "auryn" symbol from the movie The Neverending Story, which was my favorite movie as a kid.  In the film, Atreyu wore the Auryn as a protective amulet, so that was the idea behind getting this tattoo.
  My second one is a bright pink (well was supposed to be anyway, the color faded fast :-( ) lightning bolt on my left ankle.  I was very unhappy with my job at the time, and I wanted to get it to remind myself that staying there miserable and indecisive was going to do me now good, and in this life I should just act like a lightening bolt and move on to something that would actually make me happy.


----------



## Raerae (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cool!

I've always wanted to get inked...  But I have yet to find something really "me" that I want.

I live how tattoo's and piercings aren't totally taboo anymore...  I still want to get more piercings on my naval.  I'm kida of a belly button fiend lol, I think its a really special/sexy part of the body.


----------



## medusalox (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok let's see if I can figure this out, as I've never posted pictures on this forum before. I have 3 tats.

The first one is a Phoenix in between my shoulder blades. I got it when I  was living at the Renaissance Faire in Texas...it's an image off of one of the coins that my renfaire company makes. I just love the phoenix, it symbolizes all the crap that I've gone through in life, and yet, I've 'risen from the ashes' to make myself stronger and better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I keep trying to resize it, and it's just not working for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-------
My other two tattoos are twins...they're tribal gargoyles on my hips. I'm not a big fan of these two, I got them on a whim after getting dumped by my long term boyfriend (we have since gotten back together, hehe). I wanted to do something to symbolize protecting myself...the idea is kinda cool, but I went to a shoddy artist who didn't do such a fabulous job. Here's a picture of one (low quality, its a cell phone picture)...the other one looks exactly the same, but facing the other direction. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









----
I just realized that both of these pictures were taken when the ink was still brand new, hence the shine


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 25, 2007)

That phoenix is cool. I've always liked them too but they just won't fit in with my theme... well they won't yet since I can't think of a way to incorperate them, them and pin-up girl. I want one so badly but it just wouldn't make sense with the rest of my ink.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 26, 2007)

The ones with some sort of meaning....

First tattoo:






I came up with it doodling in high school & when I was old enough I figured I'd get it tattooed...we always had to do "symbollic self portraits" in art classes, so that was mine.
I'm not really a fan of this one that much anymore (kinda shitty work & has faded a lot over the years)  I can't decide if I want to get it covered up eventually or turn it into this vine thing up my rib cage-when I loose weight, that is.








I am obsessed with Alice in Wonderland & time & it was mid-way through my 3rd year of college-at a point where I was completely questioning my future & all that....and just before I turned my attention way from teaching & more toward makeup & stuff like that.
I really like this one & may eventually turn it into an Alice back piece.


(no pic)
An ankh on the back of my neck.  My best friend's little sister was murdered.  My best friend, her husband, her sister's best friend & I all got it together.  Nikki was only 18 when she was killed & it was the only tattoo she had the chance to get....and it means eternal life afterall.  As soon as her killer is sentenced I am adding wings (from the Egyptian goddess of justice)...this also helps it read more as a memorial tattoo than like I'm some goth kid who just got an ankh cause it "looked cool".







My most recent...I wanted something traditional.  It doesn't make that much sense in this pic, but I am a natural redhead & totally play into the firery & sexual stereotype.



and cause I'm cool, the planned ones...
*a 1/2 sleeve of a geisha putting on makeup (mixing traditional American & Japanese styles)
*Libra & Virgo symbols on either front shoulder (where the cool girls get the nautical starts, but it may turn into some type of chestpiece) cause I'm obsessed w/ divination & was born on the day the signs changed & always wanted to wear the zodiac stuff, but never could cause I'm both.
*a tiger lily on my foot w/ my sister (it's my favorite flower & she always stole my tiger lily hair thing when I wasn't looking)


I don't really have any "regrets" about any of my tattoos (although if I do end up teaching, the Poison girl is going to be hard to cover every day)..I just wish that I had a theme or a common style/thread through all of them...so that they kinda go together instead of random, isolated pieces.  I'm really big on tying things together, but have changed a lot in my own style over the years that it's kinda impossible that I would have planned it all from the start-but that just gives me something to work toward from now on.


----------



## Kat (Apr 26, 2007)

Here is mine....my first, not sure if I'm going to get another.  I thought about getting one for years before I did (i'm 25, have wanted once since i was about 18) and the inspiration for this came in a blinding flash and i know it was exactly the right thing for me.  I never do things by halves so I knew in my heart that getting something so big and black was the right thing for me to do with my first (and maybe only) one.






Here is the poster it is taken from....the halo on my actual tattoo is really detailed but hard to see because it's a crap photo....






This is how i described what i wanted the poster turned into to a friend in an email....

I like the texture of the fur and the lighter coloured contours, and the fact that it's a black cat but not cutesy.  I want the tail hanging down, curled to one side, and pronounced ears and whiskers like the ones on the poster.  Generally, I would like the head and body to be shaped a little more femininely (is that a word??) as well. But I like the rough fur – gives it an edge.  I want it to convey sass, attitude and class without having to use a face.  I like the halo around the head, and would like roman numerals for my birth year in there. 

And here is the blurb about the poster, which is worded much better than I could ever explain it at this time of night!  

"When the artist-cum-entrepreneur Rodolphe Salis died in 1897, the inscription on his tombstone read: "God created the world, Napoleon the Legion of Honor, and I, Montmartre." While Salis, the owner of the celebrated Chat Noir (Black Cat) cabaret, exaggerated his importance, his epitaph correctly suggests the fundamental role played by the Chat Noir in the development of Montmartre. Salis' "cabaret-artistique" opened its doors in 1881, and almost immediately became a gathering spot for avant-garde artists, poets, musicians, and writers, who used the cabaret as a sort of artistic laboratory to recite poems, sing chansons, and exhibit paintings. The cabaret's name, chosen for its multiple associations with sources as diverse as Edgar Allan Poe and French folktales, itself became a leitmotif for the district. Artists regularly used images of the black cat, as in Théophile-Alexandre Steinlen's poster Tournée du Chat Noir. Steinlen's poster, with the black cat sitting upright and a halo surrounding its head with the inscription "Montjoye Montmartre," advertises the Chat Noir cabaret, while conjuring the sensual, mysterious, independent, and nocturnal culture of Montmartre."

Really, for me it's a symbol of the fact that yes, I am a cultural wanker and I am proud.  I am heavily into film and music and love and appreciate all forms of art. Art nouveau (the period of the poster) is one of my favourite periods in that it was about bridging the gap between 'elite' art and art that wasn't....well...considered elite. And i particularly like the last sentence of that blurb - the adjectives are how I would like to think of myself.

It also helps that I am quite fond of felines!  Basically I love the tattoo SO much I won't be getting another one until something else comes to me in the same blinding flash - and I'm not sure that will happen.  At the moment all i know is that i am quite enamoured with the idea of a pair, but not sure where i would get them.  Or a side.  Then there is the question of colour - i intentionally don't have colour in this one.  I LOVE it on other people (yours are gorgeous girls) but I'm not sure it's for me.  

And i have a thing about stylistic continuity on me (once again, this is just my personal preference, for my own body)....so would i get the same art style or what?  Or continue the Cabaret theme?  My favourite movie is 'Cabaret', and it's so visually stunning i'm sure a gorgeous tattoo could come out of it. I also love text tattoos, but can't think of anything I would want on me forever (btw I have loved that Alice in Wonderland one ever since i first saw it!).  

Oh, and it's about 20cm (10 inches or so) from top to bottom when I'm standing up.  When i bend over it almost doubles in size and STILL looks as fantastic.  I love my artist for it hehe.

I'll stop gushing now!


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 26, 2007)

I love that poster. I actually have it on a wall in my studio.


----------



## Kat (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_I love that poster. I actually have it on a wall in my studio._

 
Thank you!  It keeps popping up in my life.  And the black cat motif as well.  It really is the perfect tattoo for me.


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 26, 2007)

I will add a pic of them later. My first tattoo is of a fairy on my lower back. She is sitting with her head tilted downward, a blank and expresionless face and long hair... it's close to what I looked like at the time I got it. I had was going through a rough time in my life, and had severe depression issues. It's a reminder to me to never go back to that place. 

My second tattoo is a group of 4 star outlines on the top of my left foot. When I was little I wanted to be an astronaut sooo bad. To this day I would give almost anything to go to the moon. I have been obsessed with space and stars and the moon since early childhood. It's a reminder to me that even though I didn't follow that path, I can still follow my dreams. Basically, a symbol of the original dream.

My next tattoo will either be the Aum symbol or a Triquertra... eventually I will have both. The Triquertra represents me on several different levels. Where I used to be spiritually (Pagan) and where I am now (Christian), and how they tie together. to me it represents the Holy Trinity, The Tripple Goddess, and Mind, Body and Soul...  All wrapped into one. 

The syllable Aum is first described as all-encompassing mystical entity, and so it's another spiritual thing for me.


----------



## Raerae (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kat* 

 
_Thank you!  It keeps popping up in my life.  And the black cat motif as well.  It really is the perfect tattoo for me._

 
Hehe, i thought he was drinking from a saucer of milk


----------



## Kat (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Hehe, i thought he was drinking from a saucer of milk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehe a few people have said that!  But i don't mind that it could be from either perspective.


----------



## medusalox (Apr 26, 2007)

I want a black cat tattoo so, so bad.


----------



## Kat (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 

 
_I want a black cat tattoo so, so bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Look around on www.bmeink.com - the tattoo galleries are free at the moment, you usually have to pay after the first 100 images or something. there is a girl on there who is covered in cat tattos - i swear she has at least 5.  Japanese good luck cat, halloween cat etc etc.  Hot!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 26, 2007)

One of my best friends is obsessed w/ cats...she must have at least 10.  She even has the sugar/poison girls as cats on her chest.


----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_One of my best friends is obsessed w/ cats...she must have at least 10.  She even has the sugar/poison girls as cats on her chest._

 
Do you think she could be convinced to post some photos?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'd love to see them haha


----------



## Macnarsandlove (May 1, 2007)

This is my first tattoo. I got it when I was 15 from a sleazy shop across the street from a high school. It was a week before I turned 16 and it’s hard to see but it’s my middle name with a blue (aquamarine) jewel. It’s faded and my middle name is Jewelle and I’m named after my grandmother, Jewel. I drew it and thought I was artistic and stuff.




This is my second tattoo. I got it when I was feeling down and I was really depressed. It’s and angel praying and crying. This was a big deal for me because I thought it out and this guy I was going to school with drew it for me. It was exactly what I wanted and it took me a while to save up. I wasn’t sure what I wanted the face to look like at the time and that’s exactly how I wanted it. I usually get really pissed when ppl have a comment about the size.




This is my third tattoo. I was looking at around at the magazine and I saw the the new Trina cd. Yeah I can’t believe I’m saying this but I loved the tribal design and it’s kind of in the shape of a T which is my first initial. Plus it kind of looks like 2 snakes which I think is cool. I ripped it out and when to the tattoo shop the next day. I love the spot because it’s kind of unusual. Here’s a funny but true tidbit. I got this tattoo in 2001. In 2002 Trina came out with a cd called “Diamond Princess”. The logo on her cd is my first tattoo I got in 1999. That’s creepy. And if you don’t know who Trina is she’s the southern equivalent of Lil Kim or Foxy Brown. The one on the left is her first cd that I copied of her and the second is where she got me for my ideas. Ah ha. Sorry I just think that this is too funny. 




This was my fourth tattoo. I really love my family so I drew up this design and on the left is my mom’s initials, right is my dad’s, and below is my sister’s. It’s a tribal family tree. I found this really funny that all these stars and females now have wrist or forearm tattoos because when I got it everyone wanted tramp stamps. Lol. 




My fifth atoo is my last name I just got married and was feeling like I lost a part of me along with my last name so  igot it on me.




This next tattoo is a funny one. Last week I finally go what I wanted. My start on my leg tattoo. I gave up the dreams of a sleeve due to the whole professional image thing and decided to get a leg tattoo. They don’t fade as fast, coverable if need be- not ashamed at all but I’m trying to get paid. I just recently had a whole bunch of stuff happen to me and I figured why not now. It’s an image of a woman that I did to my likeness. I didn’t want it to be exact because that’s too narcissistic. I put a lot of though into it cause I can add on easily. It has a woman surrounded by wings with Japanese style waves. The other things in it include a pair of dice (snake eyes) because I have horrible luck, an Aries symbol cause that my sign, and a tube of lipstick. The lipstick is really special not just because I am a fiend for MAC but I was the ugly duckling. The classic quiet and frumpy “Ugly Betty” type until after I graduated H.S. and came into my own. I matured and became a woman and makeup definitely helped. 




Thanks for looking!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (May 3, 2007)

i have 12 tattoos of various meaning, sizes, shapes etc. but I will share with you 2 of my favorite, and most recent,  only because going through them would be a royal pain lol.  

This is by far my favorite.  I actually got it Saturday night with the hubby....I am a makeup artist and it is a very important part of me, the source of income, and how I started my own business, so anyway....it is on my forearm.





This I actually got Thursday night (most of the 12 are spread over the last 6 years, but I got 2 this week, usually its 2 a year lol).  My husband and I just found out 3 weeks ago his mother has breast cancer and she went in for her second surgery in two weeks last monday,  that is obvioulsy the reason behind this (and it is on the top of my wrist.)





if i get some time, I will post more....and excuse the spelling, I am typing in the dark as my hubby is sleeping haha.


----------



## eighmii (May 3, 2007)

This is only pic I have of two of mine. I got them when I was 15.. and theres not many places that will do under 18 tattoos even with consent.. so they need to be touched up really bad. The pink flowers are representative of my mom and my aunt (on my dads side) that both overcame breast cancer.. so I put them on opposite sides of my back. Then I decided to put them in swallows mouths because I really like old school tattoos. 

I have another one on my hipbone that I got when I was 16. Its a skull and crossbones with a pink bow with a diamond in the bow. Its a really personal tattoo. I usually don't tell people what it means.. but... I used to be a cutter.. ( I dont like that word..) for 4 years. And since I was so ashamed of it I would never do it on my wrist to risk being caught.. So I would do it on my hip. Then when I finally... got over it? Quit? I dont know.. I got that tattoo.. The deadly symbol.. Sorta like saying "NO MORE". And I'm proud to say I only have once since I got the tattoo almost 2 years ago. So I think that one almost means more to me then the swallows. I dont have a picture of it.. But if you've seen the cute girly skull earrings from Claires, its based on those. But I added crossbones, and its bigger.

yeah...


----------



## Urbana (May 3, 2007)

i love them all!!!!!!!
today i went to a studio, cos my brother wanted a piercing, and i wanted to look at the books to find some inspiration for a tattoo, but it was so crowded i just couldnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway, they are so expensive, at least here, i dont think i can afford one at least now. but i already have one, so i'll try to take a pic soon and post it here


----------



## Bernadette (May 4, 2007)

Just got this done today. Jaxsen is my nephew :loveya: .


----------



## KAIA (May 5, 2007)

i have 3.

first one i did it when i was 15, is a small tribal around my left arm, i did it bacause at that age i learned i had bulimia i was really bad, my weight was about 88 pounds and i am 5'5" ,but i actually been suffering of this since i was 6 years or so; just at 15 it was really obvious and everybody found out. So this tribal means like an attachment to that (bulimia), i know it might not be a positive meaning but it reminds me to that f***ed up period of my life... 
Second one i did it when i was 16, is a red chinese letter that means "UNFAIR" and it is on my right ankle, the reason behind it??? well i think my life is unfair, pretty negative person i am...
Third one i did it when i was 17 , is on the back of my neck (?)* 
again i did the red chinese letter, meaning "STRONG" this time...actually my first and (now EX boyfriend) we both did it together in the very exact same place just mine is red his is black, we did it 'cause you know.. when you're 17 you think you'll stay with that person forever and ever, we thought our love was strong... Even though we are not together (but we still friends) it means a lot to me, i did it truly ,deeply, madly in love ... it was the first time i fell for someone i gave him EVERYTHING!!! lol so you know.... i know he still has his ... 
I'm 22 now, i have planned more tattoos ... but you know, this MAC addiction... everytime i want to get one done boom! new collection coming out.. but i'll get one soon.... muahahahahaah *evil laugh*

*sorry sometimes my english sucks but trying to get better...


----------

